# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Azar: Ứng dụng chat video với người lạ trên smartphone

## anhdjen

Với tổng cộng hơn 30 triệu lượt tải về điện thoại và hơn 2,8 tỷ lượt tìm kiếm thì Azar đang trở thành một trong những ứng dụng chat nổi bật nhất hiện nay.

Chỉ cần đăng nhập bằng tài khoản *Facebook*, bạn đã có thể kết nối tới hàng triệu người dùng ở các quốc gia khác nhau thông qua tin nhắn và cuộc gọi video. Điểm đặc biệt là khi thực hiện video call, khuôn mặt của người lạ sẽ xuất hiện trên màn hình của bạn và bạn cũng có thể biết cách chào họ theo ngôn ngữ địa phương, tìm hiểu về nền văn hóa của họ.

 

*Những tính năng chính của Azar*

Khám phá bạn bè thông qua chat video trên 3G/4G và WifiThêm bạn mới vào danh sách bạn bèMiễn phí tin nhắn văn bản và cuộc gọi video với danh sách bạn bèCác bộ lọc điều chỉnh tiêu chí phát hiện bạn bè (khu vực, giới tính)Tìm kiếm bạn bè thông qua ID người dùng của họHiệu ứng và bộ lọc video sẽ khiến bạn trông hấp dẫn hơn trong video chat.
Để bắt đầu sử dụng, bạn hãy đăng nhập bằng tài khoản Facebook rồi nhấn *Start Azar*



Tại giao diện chính của Azar, hãy click *Discover* để tìm bạn chat



Tiếp theo, màn hình sẽ hiện lên khuôn mặt của người sử dụng cùng các tùy chọn tìm bạn chat như *Gender* (giới tính), *Region* (quốc gia). Bạn vuốt màn hình từ phải sang trái để ứng dụng dò tìm bạn chat. Khi màn hình dừng lại ở bạn chat nào thì bạn có thể biết được vị trí và hình ảnh của người đó. Nếu bạn "ưng ý" có thể bấm *Add Friend* để gửi lời mời kết bạn còn nếu không thì hãy vuốt tiếp sang trái để tìm người khác.

 

Ngoài ra, bạn có thể vào mục *More* với các tùy chọn như ẩn bạn bè, chặn bạn bè,...



*Hi vọng bạn sẽ có thêm những người bạn mới với ứng dụng thú vị mà chúng tôi vừa giới thiệu ở trên!*

----------

